# Montella verso l'addio. Rottura con la Fiorentina.



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2015)

Secondo Sportmediaset, il rapporto tra Montella e la Fiorentina è giunto al termine. Dopo la partite contro il Siviglia, con una sconfitta per 2-0, dal Franchi sono piovuti fischi verso il tecnico napoletano. 

La replica di Montella è stata dura però " La squadra merita più rispetto. I tifosi presenti non riconoscono la nostra dimensione. Forse qualcuno dei giocatori dopo stasera lo perderemo. Il mio futuro? Vedremo".

Ma non solo, l'allenatore della Fiorentina ha anche mandato una frecciata verso la dirigenza sul mercato. "Abbiamo dato più di quanto ricevuto".

A Della Valle non è piaciuto questo comportamento. Oltre al fatto che Montella vuole avere più poteri in sede di mercato.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2015)

Finisce che viene da noi sto mediocre


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, il rapporto tra Montella e la Fiorentina è giunto al termine. Dopo la partite contro il Siviglia, con una sconfitta per 2-0, dal Franchi sono piovuti fischi verso il tecnico napoletano.
> 
> La replica di Montella è stata dura però " La squadra merita più rispetto. I tifosi presenti *non riconoscono la nostra dimensione*. Forse qualcuno dei giocatori dopo stasera lo perderemo. Il mio futuro? Vedremo".
> 
> ...



Uno che dice ste cose non lo prenderei mai nella vita. vade retro


----------



## S T B (15 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, il rapporto tra Montella e la Fiorentina è giunto al termine. Dopo la partite contro il Siviglia, con una sconfitta per 2-0, dal Franchi sono piovuti fischi verso il tecnico napoletano.
> 
> La replica di Montella è stata dura però " La squadra merita più rispetto. I tifosi presenti non riconoscono la nostra dimensione. Forse qualcuno dei giocatori dopo stasera lo perderemo. Il mio futuro? Vedremo".
> 
> ...



prendere Montella vorrebbe dire arrendersi ancora prima di iniziare...


----------



## Aragorn (15 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, il rapporto tra Montella e la Fiorentina è giunto al termine. Dopo la partite contro il Siviglia, con una sconfitta per 2-0, dal Franchi sono piovuti fischi verso il tecnico napoletano.
> 
> La replica di Montella è stata dura però " La squadra merita più rispetto. I tifosi presenti non riconoscono la nostra dimensione. Forse qualcuno dei giocatori dopo stasera lo perderemo. Il mio futuro? Vedremo".
> 
> ...



Dopo il doppio confronto Emery vs Montella noi giustamente ci catapulteremo sul secondo . Evidentemente in società vogliono dare un senso di continuità alle ultime due stagioni.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2015)

Un Mediocre con la maiuscola.


----------



## Butcher (15 Maggio 2015)

Perdente.


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2015)

Chiaramente doveva dire "I fischi sono giusti, siamo dei perdenti"
D'altronde la Fiorentina a livello europeo ha una tradizione pari a quella di Real e Milan


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2015)

Il progetto viola è stato tremendamente sfortunato, sarebbe stato molto curioso vedere questa squadra con un Rossi e Gomez sani.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chiaramente doveva dire "I fischi sono giusti, siamo dei perdenti"
> D'altronde la Fiorentina a livello europeo ha una tradizione pari a quella di Real e Milan



Eh invece il Siviglia...


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chiaramente doveva dire "I fischi sono giusti, siamo dei perdenti"
> D'altronde la Fiorentina a livello europeo ha una tradizione pari a quella di Real e Milan



Gia ma si sa, Montella "non e un vincente, e un perdente"

Che poi cosa doveva vincere ancora non ho capito


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2015)

certo dopo che è stato triturato da Emery se andiamo a prendere Montella


----------



## davoreb (15 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Gia ma si sa, Montella "non e un vincente, e un perdente"
> 
> Che poi cosa doveva vincere ancora non ho capito



Come Ancelotti nel 2002


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh invece il Siviglia...



Il Siviglia ha vinto 3 EL/UEFA piu una Supercoppa europea negli ultimi 10 anni, tanto non contano niente.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2015)

Io da tanto tempo dico che il tipo di calcio di Montella non ti porta mai a vincere nulla, è troppo un'esteta del calcio, per vincere serve anche essere pratici. In questo senso il confronto con Emery è perfetto, lo spagnolo pratica il tipo di calcio efficace più che bello. Ben ricordiamo i tempi di Allegri, ci si lamentava di non esser belli da vedere, però avevamo stravinto lo scudetto, poi il non mercato e le campagne di indebolimento hanno fatto il resto.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Siviglia ha vinto 3 EL/UEFA piu una Supercoppa europea negli ultimi 10 anni, tanto non contano niente.



Avevo capito male quello che intendevi prima.

Comunque a parte il discorso dei fischi se la doveva giocare meglio. I fischi non sono per l'uscita ma per la cappotta. E poi sono stati loro per primi a caricare i tifosi.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Avevo capito male quello che intendevi prima.
> 
> Comunque a parte il discorso dei fischi se la doveva giocare meglio. I fischi non sono per l'uscita ma per la cappotta. E poi sono stati loro per primi a caricare i tifosi.



Il risultato è pesantissimo tra andata e ritorno, i tifosi sono delusi per l'uscita senza appelli, però bisogna anche riconoscere il valore degli avversari, non tanto come valore dei singoli ma come concetti in campo. Per me la viola è arrivata a questa partita cotta dopo mesi davvero importanti.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il risultato è pesantissimo tra andata e ritorno, i tifosi sono delusi per l'uscita senza appelli, però bisogna anche riconoscere il valore degli avversari, non tanto come valore dei singoli ma come concetti in campo. *Per me la viola è arrivata a questa partita cotta dopo mesi davvero importanti.*



Non li vedo questi mesi davvero importanti, e comunque il Siviglia come valore tecnico è pari alla Fiore, secondo me la differenza l'ha fatta anche l'allenatore.


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Avevo capito male quello che intendevi prima.
> 
> Comunque a parte il discorso dei fischi se la doveva giocare meglio. I fischi non sono per l'uscita ma per la cappotta. E poi sono stati loro per primi a caricare i tifosi.



Hanno fatto una figuraccia, sono d'accordo..però quando parla di dimensione ha ragione, questo è il massimo a cui può ambire una società come la Fiorentina. Non so cosa pretendessero i tifosi e soprattutto i Della Valle, sia con Prandelli che con Montella in campionato oscillavano tra il quarto e il sesto posto, il punto più alto della loro gestione è stato l'ottavo di Champions con il Bayern e questa semifinale probabilmente.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2015)

5 scoppole tra andata e ritorno non sono una leggerezza e di sicuro non rispecchiano la differenza (se pure ci sta, siamo lì praticamente) tra le due squadre. Se vai a giocarti la semifinale di EL (non di Champions, eh) ed esci, tra l'altro con 5 scoppole, non puoi permetterti di dire che non è la tua dimensione. Sei comunque la Fiorentina, non il Catania, al di là del palmares.


----------



## Nicco (15 Maggio 2015)

Cavolate a pare, la rosa della fiorentina non era così estesa da coprire 3 competizioni ad alto livello, credo sia umano il calo fisico mostrato.


----------



## gabuz (15 Maggio 2015)

Lo dissi già in tempi non sospetti. E' dal 1° anno che la Fiorentina di Montella nei momenti decisivi si scioglie come neve al sole.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Maggio 2015)

criticare montella...ci vuole coraggio. Ha dato un bel gioco sia al catania che alla fiorentina. Forse qualcuno dimentica che noi un gioco come quello della fiore ce lo sogniamo da tanti anni ormai, almeno 6. Se poi andiamo a vedere la rosa, mi dite questi gran giocatori che ha la viola? gomez è un sopravvalutato, ilicic niente di che, l'unico forte è salah. E' riuscito a far esplodere borja valero, e gonzalo rodriguez. La rosa della viola è da 6/ 7 posto. Ma lui se la gioca con tutti, senza dimenticare che ha un certo rossi fuori e mai riuscito ad averlo per più di un mese.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Maggio 2015)

Allenatore mediocre al pari di un Prandelli, tra qualche anno ce li ritroveremo in Nazionale


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finisce che viene da noi sto mediocre



veramente  

perdente nato .. ma è napoletano e se rimane il nano io starei molto attento perché può venire veramente .. il nano ama napoli e i napoletani ( ovviamente manovrato dalla " fidanzata " )


----------



## The P (15 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il progetto viola è stato tremendamente sfortunato, sarebbe stato molto curioso vedere questa squadra con un Rossi e Gomez sani.



Non solo sono mancati questi due, hanno dato via anche Quadrato, Pizzarro è diventato un catorcio e Borja Valero ha deciso di smettere di giocare, ma come poteva Montella far più di così? La Fiore gioca con Kurtic titolare, ma lo avete visto???


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Non solo sono mancati questi due, hanno dato via anche Quadrato, Pizzarro è diventato un catorcio e Borja Valero ha deciso di smettere di giocare, ma come poteva Montella far più di così? La Fiore gioca con Kurtic titolare, ma lo avete visto???



Ho letto qui dentro un "Pizarro centrocampista più forte della rosa"


----------



## The P (15 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ho letto qui dentro un "Pizarro centrocampista più forte della rosa"



A me sincemante di Montella non frega nulla, però la cosa che più mi da fastidio è bollare le persone sul nulla, per semplice antipatia nei loro confronti. Montella ha fatto 3 stagioni con la Fiorentina con un rapporto rosa/risultati assolutamente pazzesche. 

Così come fece meglio di Simenone a Catania e come fece bene alla Roma.

Ora vorrei sapere cosa e con quale squadra avrebbe dovuto vincere un trofeo. Sono davvero curioso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2015)

Boh, a me comunque non convince, piuttosto diecimila volte Spalletti


----------



## Mou (15 Maggio 2015)

Come detto altrove, Emery gli ha passeggiato sopra, ma bisogna riconoscere che Montella non ha mai potuto lavorare con tutta la rosa sana e in forma. Se al Barcellona si rompono Messi, Neymar e Suarez contemporaneamente, cosa succede?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sì, sto gufando come una bestia


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Non solo sono mancati questi due, hanno dato via anche Quadrato, Pizzarro è diventato un catorcio e Borja Valero ha deciso di smettere di giocare, ma come poteva Montella far più di così? La Fiore gioca con Kurtic titolare, ma lo avete visto???





The P ha scritto:


> A me sincemante di Montella non frega nulla, però la cosa che più mi da fastidio è bollare le persone sul nulla, per semplice antipatia nei loro confronti. Montella ha fatto 3 stagioni con la Fiorentina con un rapporto rosa/risultati assolutamente pazzesche.
> 
> Così come fece meglio di Simenone a Catania e come fece bene alla Roma.
> 
> Ora vorrei sapere cosa e con quale squadra avrebbe dovuto vincere un trofeo. Sono davvero curioso.



A me non dispiace neanche tanto, le cose che gli imputo comunque sono la fase da brividi (concentrazione pari a 0, e questa non è questione di giocatori perchè i difensori del Siviglia sono anche peggio di quelli della Fiorentina) e il ritmo di gioco basso, che non sarebbe un male in assoluto ma non si può fare con la Fiorentina.


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Boh, a me comunque non convince, piuttosto diecimila volte Spalletti



Un altro che doveva vincere scudetti in serie con la Roma e la Champions con lo Zenit


----------



## prebozzio (15 Maggio 2015)

Io Montella lo prenderei oggi. Sia con il mercato solito del concor, sia con il mercato milionario dei cinesi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2015)

Montella riesce ad esprimere un buon calcio e a dare una buona mentalità alle sue squadre però non riesce ancora a fare il salto di qualità, cioè a dare quella continuità, quella costanza, quel plus al proprio gruppo per essere considerato un bravo allenatore.
Vero è che la Fiorentina è quello che è, certamente non può andare a vincere gli scudetti, però lo vorrei vedere in un club di maggior prestigio, è una chance che si merita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un altro che doveva vincere scudetti in serie con la Roma e la Champions con lo Zenit



Si, ma lui a Roma c'è andato vicino tanto eh


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io da tanto tempo dico che il tipo di calcio di Montella non ti porta mai a vincere nulla, è troppo un'esteta del calcio, per vincere serve anche essere pratici. In questo senso il confronto con Emery è perfetto, lo spagnolo pratica il tipo di calcio efficace più che bello. Ben ricordiamo i tempi di Allegri, ci si lamentava di non esser belli da vedere, però avevamo stravinto lo scudetto, poi il non mercato e le campagne di indebolimento hanno fatto il resto.



Si, ma se permetti io dopo 3 anni di Allegri e uno di Inzaghi vorrei finalmente gustarmi del bel calcio, prima ancora di vincere


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si, ma se permetti io dopo 3 anni di Allegri e uno di Inzaghi vorrei finalmente gustarmi del bel calcio, prima ancora di vincere



Pareri, per me il calcio di Emery (quello visto nelle ultime due) mi diverte, come mi diverte come giocava l'Atletico l'anno scorso.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2015)

Come se Montella facesse calcio champagne ed Emery giocasse arroccato in difesa, poi. Tra andata e ritorno gli ha dato 5 palloni, ragazzi...


----------

